# Average Lifespan of a 622???



## TNVOL1111 (Apr 13, 2006)

I have 2 622 receivers but the main one on the Family room was installed in 2004 so is almost 5 years old. I am starting to see intermittent 1 second dropouts of audio on both live TV and on some recorded shows. Happens sporadic- maybe 1-2 times a night and I haven't seen a trend towards certain channels. 

Could this be a sign that the 622 is starting to reach the end of it's life and should I start asking DISH for a new receiver or just wait and see if it worsens? It is a leased receiver so what would DISH offer me if replaced at some time?


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

TNVOL1111 said:


> I have 2 622 receivers but the main one on the Family room was installed in 2004 so is almost 5 years old. I am starting to see intermittent 1 second dropouts of audio on both live TV and on some recorded shows. Happens sporadic- maybe 1-2 times a night and I haven't seen a trend towards certain channels.
> 
> Could this be a sign that the 622 is starting to reach the end of it's life and should I start asking DISH for a new receiver or just wait and see if it worsens? It is a leased receiver so what would DISH offer me if replaced at some time?


Dish would probably replace your 622 with refurbished 622.


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

Maybe related to http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=149309


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

I'm almost sure the 622 wasn't even out in 2004. At that time the only DVR out from E* was the 921.


----------



## RickDee (May 23, 2006)

You're right. There were no ViP622 DVRs in 2004. According to Dish's own publication they weren't available until January 2006.

So what does the OP have and when did he get them?


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

Right. I placed my order on the first day they could be ordered and my 622 was installed 2-25-2006.


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

Move programs you don't want to use to an EHD so you can minimize what you lose if it does fail.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

lujan said:


> I'm almost sure the 622 wasn't even out in 2004. At that time the only DVR out from E* was the 921.


I assume you mean *two (sat) tuner* DVRs.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

SaltiDawg said:


> I assume you mean *two (sat) tuner* DVRs.


Ok, if you say so. The 921 was the very first DVR I ever used.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

lujan said:


> Ok, if you say so. The 921 was the very first DVR I ever used.


If I say so? 

How 'bout the 501, 508, 510? 

Many of us had these long before your 921. lol


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

SaltiDawg said:


> If I say so?
> 
> How 'bout the 501, 508, 510?
> 
> Many of us had these long before your 921. lol


Oh yeah, I remember now, I had a 510 and still do in a closet. I was referring to the first HD DVR (the 921). Didn't know I had to be so specific?


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

lujan said:


> ... Didn't know I had to be so specific?


Not unless you wanted people to know what you were talking about? 

Bye.


----------



## TheFoxMan (Aug 25, 2008)

TNVOL1111 said:


> I have 2 622 receivers but the main one on the Family room was installed in 2004 so is almost 5 years old. I am starting to see intermittent 1 second dropouts of audio on both live TV and on some recorded shows. Happens sporadic- maybe 1-2 times a night and I haven't seen a trend towards certain channels.
> 
> Could this be a sign that the 622 is starting to reach the end of it's life and should I start asking DISH for a new receiver or just wait and see if it worsens? It is a leased receiver so what would DISH offer me if replaced at some time?


My 7 month old 622 started dying yesterday with constant attempts to reboot, some successful and some not, even after power-plug resets. When it does boot up, it's not long before it starts trying to reboot again. The counters menu shows high temp reading of 125 degrees, and average is less than 120, so I don't think this is a heat-related failure. To make matters worse, I just learned I'll be charged $15 shipping for a replacement :nono2:, which seems all wrong, but I have no choice since I have no desire to switch to D* after 12 years of very satisfactory service from E*.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

SaltiDawg said:


> Not unless you wanted people to know what you were talking about?
> 
> Bye.


Salti, only you don't know what I'm talking about.:nono2:


----------



## RickDee (May 23, 2006)

He's not alone. I didn't know what the OP was talking about either as it sounded like he had no idea what he was talking about!

P.S.

Apologize to lujan, I thought I had looked back to see who the OP was, but obviously made a mistake.

The 1st one this year!


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

RickDee said:


> He's not alone. I didn't know what you were talking about either as it sounded like you had no idea what you were talking about!


Your response to my post was the following:

*"RELEASE DATE: January 21, 2006* 
You're right. There were no ViP622 DVRs in 2004. According to Dish's own publication they weren't available until January 2006.

So what does the OP have and when did he get them?"

How is that not understanding what I meant? I'm NOT the original poster.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Looks like we are derailing a bit here.. Lets wait for the OP to come back and provide some details as something is amiss.


----------

